# Why won't COD2 install



## MarkSamuel (Nov 10, 2010)

I recently picked up Call of Duty 2 to play on my pc at home. I've tried installing the game but get an error message that states, "Program has known compatibility issues" and goes on to suggest checking online for solutions. I did...............none were found. I also get a message stating that I need to download the latest Macromedia Flash Player, at which point I did (Adobe Flashplayer 10.1?). Still won't install. I previously installed and have played the first COD plus the United Offensive Expansion Pack and these work fine. What gives with COD 2? I operate with Windows 7, with a computer less than 18 months old. Any help is appreciated and I thank you in advance.


----------



## GoSuNi (Dec 5, 2008)

All Vista and Windows 7 OS have that problem. Just download it and ignore the messages.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

He has a point, that's just letting you know there _might _ be issues, if there are some simple steps to take:

Run as Administrator
Run in Compatibility Mode for XP SP2.
Update all drivers


----------



## GoSuNi (Dec 5, 2008)

-WOLF- said:


> He has a point, that's just letting you know there _might _ be issues, if there are some simple steps to take:
> 
> Run as Administrator
> Run in Compatibility Mode for XP SP2.
> Update all drivers


I think I understand the "point". Call of Duty 2 has barely any problems on newer OSes despite the warnings. I have downloaded Call of Duty 2 on my Vista while ignoring the messages and it was fine. I even had older drivers and didn't fiddle with the compatibility. If must be cautious, then those steps are fine, but Call of Duty 2 is that type that works fine on newer OSes despite the warnings given by them.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

GoSuNi said:


> I think I understand the "point". Call of Duty 2 has barely any problems on newer OSes despite the warnings. I have downloaded Call of Duty 2 on my Vista while ignoring the messages and it was fine. I even had older drivers and didn't fiddle with the compatibility. If must be cautious, then those steps are fine, but Call of Duty 2 is that type that works fine on newer OSes despite the warnings given by them.


The message was intended for the OP, not you, GoSuNi, just so you know.

My point was there could still be issues, every computer tends to behave in its own way. One could experience issues with saving the game for example, or artifacts.


----------



## MarkSamuel (Nov 10, 2010)

GoSuNi said:


> All Vista and Windows 7 OS have that problem. Just download it and ignore the messages.


Gang,
Thanks for your replies. However, your suggestion that I "ignore" the messages will not work. That's the point of my post.....the game WILL NOT INSTALL. Clicking out of the messages does not allow me to install, either via autorun or manually.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

just run the setup with Windows XP SP2 compatibility


----------



## GoSuNi (Dec 5, 2008)

MarkSamuel said:


> Gang,
> Thanks for your replies. However, your suggestion that I "ignore" the messages will not work. That's the point of my post.....the game WILL NOT INSTALL. Clicking out of the messages does not allow me to install, either via autorun or manually.


I'm sorry, you weren't very clear. I didn't remember that you wrote "WILL NOT INSTALL". Rather, you only put it: it shows an error message. Did you follow the directions given by SniperWolf yet?


----------

